# names.



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my real name is Marco.  i originaly go by the_piranha_guy. but that was a long time ago on piranha.org. so i just decided to use my real name.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

My real name is Razorlips. 

Nahh! My name is Greg

My friends call me dumbass, wise ass, kite, dip####, Mr. Funny man, and allot of other things I can't post.







:rockin: :rockin:

Oh Cool!! Looks like the swear filter is on so I guess I'll just have to call Fishman2 a Richard Cranium.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mike


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

The names Innes, Michael Innes


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

me names rich and i get called alot of things too!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

rafael like the ninja turtle


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Karen


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Brandon


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Jeff


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

darth maul! :rockin:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Haha tom.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Jared Moore aka JEARBEAR


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Eric


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Nathan


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

sebastian aka CbASh....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

that guy named john....:laugh:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

jason some people call me jay or aka solow


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jonas


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Joe... but everyone just calls me by my last name, Baker.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

dixon and yes it is my forst name :rasp:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

John


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Craig


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Patrick

or as the ladies like to call me

"hey you behind the bushes"


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Kody


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

Justin 
aka Casanova
aka JMo
aka Phantom


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

my real name is William, but I go by Will or Willie, but if you yell out DICKHEAD I will answer


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Genin said:


> Joe... but everyone just calls me by my last name, Baker.


 Damnit Genin, thats my last name also, and everyone calls me Baker!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xe- Looks like you have competition!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Forked_Tongue said:


> Patrick
> 
> or as the ladies like to call me
> 
> "hey you behind the bushes"


 then once they see you, they call you "Mini-hot dog" right?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

chadwick sexington


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hahahaha Xenon you have the same name as my dad and brother. You know what really sucked was going to school with a kid that had my exact name, Joe Baker. I was pissed.

Joe


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

id love a last name, baker then i could say " I am a Master Baker"


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Daniel!


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

My name is Andrew Kolbenschlag. Real original username huh? lol


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Adam


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Names AL.. as in AlBoogie. 
Sometimes called Mr. Romantic, LoveMuscle, LoveMaster.. ect HAHAHAH


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

wesley


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Alex, aka lex


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Ryan :smile: but you can call me *genius* if you prefer


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> rafael like the ninja turtle


 ninja turtles rock!!! you got your michelangelo, rafeal, donatello, and ralph...

i'm known as sandra...something called smart ass, punk, shorty, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> ninja turtles rock!!! you got your michelangelo, rafeal, donatello, and ralph...


 weres leonardo???and who is ralph..hehe


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > ninja turtles rock!!! you got your michelangelo, rafeal, donatello, and ralph...
> ...


 OOH NOOOO!!! THAT'S HORRIBLE!!! i knew i forgot someone! stupid thing didn't look right. that's what i get for downing a large Dr. Pepper from Jack in the Crack... stupid sugar...got me all weird...then i stand corrected...

::LEONARDO, donatello, rafael, and michelangelo::

thanks PACK


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Chris...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

bobme said:


> id love a last name, baker then i could say " I am a Master Baker"


 LOL....you could tell people that you Masterbake..LOL


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

LMAO tyler thats funny.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

Todd


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> ninja turtles rock!!! you got your michelangelo, rafeal, donatello, and ralph...


 i like splinter better







...always knew what to say..."_go ninja, go ninja, go?_"


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Shannon, and yes I am a guy thankyou.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> Shannon, and yes I am a guy thankyou.


 is that first or last name?


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

1st, giovanni82 is just some name I made up for my old AOL account ages ago and ive stuck with it, i like the name giovanni. I think i had just watched boiler room and liked giovanni ribisi in that movie, i forget.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

so why did your parents name you shannon? were they expecting a girl? (im asking on a serious base, no jokes)....you should be giovanni shannon...screw your last name, shannon can be your last name


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Actually I like my name, its different, I just don't use it on a public forum like this because people would assume I am a girl, hell I get telemarketer calls all the time asking for MS. (blank blank) which is annoying enough. My parents were not expecting a girl, from what I remember, shannon was just a friend of theirs, and they liked that name. Funny tidbit, I dated a Shannon in high school for like 2 years, that was pretty weird.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thats kinda cool though


----------

